# Lotro und F2P



## AleciaBunse (16. Oktober 2010)

Liebe Buffed Community,

wie es einige schon bemerkt haben wurde der Start von "Free to Play" bei "Herr der Ringe Online" aufs erneute (5te Woche) verschoben, ohne ersichtlichen Grund.
Da es zur Zeit in dem Forenbereich bei Codmasters heiß her geht und sich viel Unmut breit macht, habe ich beschlossen eine E-Mail an den "Kundendienst, Cogsupport und Cogmarketing" zu schicken.



> Sehr geehrtes Codemasters Team,
> 
> die aktuellen Ereignisse im Bereich "Herr der Ringe Online" haben mich dazu bewegt ihnen diese E-Mail zu schreiben.
> 
> ...



Es wäre hilfreich dieses zu unterstützen, damit Codemasters mal Druck von der Community/Zeitschriften/Presse spürt und endlich mal etwas unternimmt als die Nutzer (Geldquelle) hängen zu lassen.

M.f.G.
Alecia

Edit:
Ich habe diesen Post auch bei PC-Games.de, GameStar.de und Onlinewelten.com veröffentlicht, damit die breite Community Wind von der Sache erfährt.http://forum1.online...05#post11156605 
http://www.pcgames.d...2P-8978062/?c=0 
http://www.gamestar....48#post12786948 

Edit2:
Steht nun auch im Codmasters Forum drinn.
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/free-play-1332/437614-f2p-jetzt-wird-druck-gemacht.html


----------



## Kalyptus (16. Oktober 2010)

AleciaBunse schrieb:


> Liebe Buffed Community,
> Es wäre hilfreich dieses zu unterstützen, damit Codemasters mal Druck von der Community/Zeitschriften/Presse spürt und endlich mal etwas unternimmt als die Nutzer (Geldquelle) hängen zu lassen.






Warum soll ich so einen Quatsch mitmachen.

Mein Gott es soll neue Leute bringen, mir als alten Spieler mit LT Abo ist das völlig egal. 
Mann meint manche denken der heilige Gral kommt, und sie bekommen nun noch Geld raus wenn sie Lotro spielen.

Auch in meiner Sippe, immerhin eine der größten auf dem Server, gibt es nicht einen der sich darüber aufregt.
Im Gegenteil, viele wollen den Status Quo erhalten und zittern eher vor FP2, wir brauchen es nicht.


----------



## Meneldur (16. Oktober 2010)

Der Brief bringt jetzt genau was?

Erst verfluchen die Leute F2P und dann können sie es nicht erwarten endlich zu haben.
Wo ist da die Logik? Ich möchte kein Communitybetreuer sein 

Als ob die deswegen sofort den Patch mit allen Fehlern raushauen.
Wo ist das Problem, das Abo aktuell einzufrieren und einfach erst wiederzukommen, wenn der Patch raus ist?
Der Content sollte ja schon lange durchgespielt sein nach einem Jahr Zeit. LTAs sollte es auch nicht jucken.
Wenns in Lotro aktuell so unerträglich ist, warum nicht einfach mal ein anderes Spiel wieder auskramen und dort ein paar Stunden verbringen?
Als ob der Spieler von Lotro abhängig wäre, wohl eher umgekehrt!

Die Angst um die LTAs kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich traue Turbine und CM soviel wirschaftliche Kompetenz zu,
dass ihnen klar sein sollte, welche Folgen eine Entwertung der bestehenden LTAs bedeutet.
Lieber x LTAs die ab und an im Shop kaufen oder keine ehemaligen LTA Spieler mehr.
Die Entscheidung sollte wohl jedem klar sein? Alles andere ist wilde Spekulation und dazu noch sehr unrealistisch.
Eine vergraulte EU-Community kann sich Turbine nicht leisten. Diese ist schließlich nicht viel kleiner als die in den USA.

Nach 3 Jahren Lotro sollte doch jedem Spieler bewusst sein wie "super" die Informationspolitik bei CM und Turbine ist.
Das ist immer wieder verwunderlich, wie überrascht die Leute sind, dass wir keine Infos erhalten.


----------



## Millhouse (16. Oktober 2010)

Klar haben einige den Shop verflucht.Aber es kommt ja auch ein toller neure Content mit 100 Quests da hat man dan wieder arbeit.Aber neue INIS und RAIDS werden ja erst nachgeliefert.
Also muß man trotzdem die alten INIS abfarmen um ein wenig Spaß zu haben.
Glaube eher finden die USA Osama bin Laden als das CM für Europa F2P macht.;-)


----------



## Sanchie (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele seit ein paar Tagen free2play auf einem Turbineserver, weil ich einfach mal schauen wollte, was sich so getan hat im Spiel. Interfacetechnisch blieb alles so gut wie beim alten, da findet man sich schnell zurecht. Für abgeschlossene BDT's gibt es ja Turbinepoints, das find ich eigentlich ganz witzig und eine kleine Belohnung tut immer gut. Hab auch ausgiebig den Itemshop durchwühlt und naja was soll man sagen. Es gibt viele kosmetische Sachen dort drin die man nicht unbedingt braucht aber halt auch Dinge, die einem das Onlineleben dort wesentlich erleichtern (25% xp-boost für ne Stunde oder für eine Stunde lang für einen Kill 2 Zähler kassieren, wunderbar fürs BDT). Man wird deutlich merken wer nur ein paar TP's hat und wem quasi die Punkte überquellen. Sprich wenn man mal mit jemand BDT zusammen macht und der doppelt so schnell fertig ist wie man selbst, nur weil man sich vielleicht die Punkte gerade nicht leisten kann. Zweiklassengesellschaft läßt grüßen 

Mein Fazit: Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht mehr das Hdro das wir bis jetzt gewohnt waren. Dieser Eingriff mit dem Itemshop ist gewaltig und man muss sich erst daran gewöhnen. Ich persönlich kann jedem Neuling nur empfehlen in diesen Shop anfangs nicht großartig Punkte zu stecken, sondern sich das Spiel in Ruhe mal einfach so anzuschauen und wenns einem gefällt, dann gleich ein 30 Tage-Abo abschliessen. Da habt ihr als VIP-Spieler nämlich schon sämtliche Sachen freigeschalten, für die ihr im Itemshop sonst zusammen gerechnet viel mehr Punkte (sprich Geld) ausgeben würdet. Denn schon alleine für das Freischalten des Auktionshauses mit gerade mal 5 Verkaufsplätzen, das kostet fast 500 TP im Shop. Als VIP-Spieler habt ihr gleich 30 Verkaufsplätze von Anfang an. Anfangs hat man nur 3 Beutel als free2player. Ihr wollt vielleicht einen Inventarbeutel mehr haben? Dann könnt ihr auch so um die 400 TP's dafür bezahlen ... Würde man sich das alles kaufen, was man als VIP-Spieler eh schon hat, dann kommt man weit über die monatliche Gebühr drüber, also ist das Käse 

Also Spass gemacht hats mir trotzdem (die verbesserte Questhilfe ist genial!!), es sind halt einige Dinge an die man sich noch gewöhnen muss. Naja mal schaun wann es nun endlich bei uns erscheint...


----------



## Terlian (16. Oktober 2010)

Da der Start des F2P LotRo wohl ein ziemlicher Erfolg war, würde ich mich nicht so sehr darauf versteifen das es Turbine interessiert, was hier in Europa abläuft.
Wird sicher irgendwann zu dem "Vogel friss oder stirb." Punkt kommen, entweder man spielt bei Turbine weiter, oder bleibt bei CM bis dann irgendwann der (zeitlich vertraglich sicher vereinbarte) Stöpsel gezogen wird...

Und ob da normale Kunden oder irgendwelche Zeitschriften nachfragen, im Moment wird sicher keine Seite darauf eine Antwort geben, was da genau los ist, das dürfte sonst ein gefundenes Fressen für die Anwälte der Gegenseite werden.

So langsam glaube ich, das jenes in den News oft genannte "Licht" nur das Zeichen für den heran rasenden Turbine Zug ist.
Zu dem, es sollte einem doch schon zu denken geben, das man den Shop wie es scheint fest mit dem neuen Inhalt verbunden hat, und daher nicht zumindest den neuen Inhalt schon einmal vorab anbietet... ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Wizzkid (16. Oktober 2010)

AleciaBunse schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es von Vorteil dieses zu wiederholen, wenn jemand aus Ihrer Chefetage sich zu den aktuellen Ereignissen zu Wort melden könnte, das wäre ein großer und hilfreicher Schritt, als immer nur Woche für Woche vertröstet zu werden ohne sichtlichen Inhalt.
> Und wie gesagt, der Hass der Community wird sich noch vergrößern, also bitte, arbeitet daran und das am besten so schnell wie es geht.



Ein bis zwei Wochen Verspätung kann man im Forum melden, ok.
Länger als einen Monat, da könnte sich tatsächlich mal einer der Chefs ganz offiziell mit einer Pressemeldung äussern.

Den 'Hass' würde ich dennoch mit Enttäuschung oder Frust ersetzen.


----------



## Sanchie (17. Oktober 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> Solche "Ich rüttele jetzt Codemasters auf"-Aktionen sind doch Müll. Die haben Pläne und einen festgelegten Entwicklungsplan. Von ein paar Community flames lassen die sich nicht umstimmen  Außerdem... Warum wollt ihr free to play? Um euch dann den armen non-vip spieler überlegen zu fühlen? Bis auf ein minimales Contentupdate bringt es doch nichts.



Also ich würde Enedwaith sehr gerne sehen und dort questen. Kenne halt bis jetzt nur die Screenshots aber es schaut wirklich super aus! Und neben dem neuen Gebiet, gibts halt noch andere Veränderungen und Verbesserungen im Spiel. Klar auf dieses free2play und den Itemshop können ja die meisten verzichten aber sie gehören nun mal dazu und wenns Geld in deren Kassen spült, hat man halt die Hoffnung, daß sie aus dem Geld auch was gescheites machen und nicht nur ihre schicken Firmenwägen finanzieren *g*.


----------



## Wizzkid (17. Oktober 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> Warum wollt ihr free to play? Um euch dann den armen non-vip spieler überlegen zu fühlen? Bis auf ein minimales Contentupdate bringt es doch nichts.



Den meisten 'alten' Spielern geht es nicht um F2P, sondern um Enedwaith. Ohne Shop wird es das nicht geben, das zumindest wurde schon offiziell bestätigt. Dazu ist er zu sehr in den Code eingebunden.
Es würde alles nur noch länger verzögern, sollten sich die Programmierer hin setzen und den Code wieder ändern wollen, nur weil einige den Shop nicht wollen.

Wie lange man braucht, um Enedwaith durchzuspielen weiss keiner, denn in den US ist noch keiner durch. Im nächsten kostenlosen Update (November in den US) folgen neue Instanzen.


----------



## Vetaro (17. Oktober 2010)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Wie lange man braucht, um Enedwaith durchzuspielen weiss keiner, denn in den US ist noch keiner durch. Im nächsten kostenlosen Update (November in den US) folgen neue Instanzen.



Wie bitte, in den USA ist noch keiner durch ein *Gebiet* durch, das seit 5 Wochen verfügbar ist? Was ist denn da bitte los, wovon ich nix weiß?


----------



## Wizzkid (17. Oktober 2010)

...den Satz "denn in den US ist noch keiner durch" streich ich :-)

Anyone bored with Enedwaith yet?


----------



## Firun (17. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen liebe Lotro Freunde,
ich habe mir nun nach mehreren Reports die Mühe gemacht und alles was nicht wirklich zum Thema passt entfernt.

Wir wissen ja alle, der Ton macht die Musik und ich bitte euch alle das ihr euch an die Netiquette haltet der ihr beim erstellen eures Buffed.de Accounts zugestimmt habt.

So und nun viel Spass weiterhin im Forum


----------



## Vispi (21. Oktober 2010)

Sanchie schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht mehr das Hdro das wir bis jetzt gewohnt waren. Dieser Eingriff mit dem Itemshop ist gewaltig und man muss sich erst daran gewöhnen. Ich persönlich kann jedem Neuling nur empfehlen in diesen Shop anfangs nicht großartig Punkte zu stecken, sondern sich das Spiel in Ruhe mal einfach so anzuschauen und wenns einem gefällt, dann gleich ein 30 Tage-Abo abschliessen. Da habt ihr als VIP-Spieler nämlich schon sämtliche Sachen freigeschalten, für die ihr im Itemshop sonst zusammen gerechnet viel mehr Punkte (sprich Geld) ausgeben würdet. Denn schon alleine für das Freischalten des Auktionshauses mit gerade mal 5 Verkaufsplätzen, das kostet fast 500 TP im Shop. Als VIP-Spieler habt ihr gleich 30 Verkaufsplätze von Anfang an. Anfangs hat man nur 3 Beutel als free2player. Ihr wollt vielleicht einen Inventarbeutel mehr haben? Dann könnt ihr auch so um die 400 TP's dafür bezahlen ... Würde man sich das alles kaufen, was man als VIP-Spieler eh schon hat, dann kommt man weit über die monatliche Gebühr drüber, also ist das Käse
> 
> Also Spass gemacht hats mir trotzdem (die verbesserte Questhilfe ist genial!!), es sind halt einige Dinge an die man sich noch gewöhnen muss. Naja mal schaun wann es nun endlich bei uns erscheint...



ALso wenn es so ist das Leute mit nem Abo wirklig mehr davon haben und alles mit ihren monatlichen Gebühren abdecken können ist das ok und ich hätte kein Problem mit f2p, es ist nunmal so das es mehr SPieler bringt man kann es nicht von der Hand weisen und ohne Spieler geht ein online Game solangs die Luft aus, neue spieler braucht das Land

wenn es allerdings wie bei den f2p Games ist die ich schon gespielt habe, die extra Kosten ins unermäßliche steigen, es überhaupt nicht mehr möglich ist mitzuhalten ohne den Item-shop zunutzen und sämtlicher Content so aufgebaut ist das man Items aus den Shop benötigt, wird es natürlich abartig

sicherlich soll es Einschränkungen geben für alle f2p Spieler sonst wäre das System ja völlig sinnlos aber für Leute mit Abo sollte es völlig ausreichen zu 100%, wenn man aber zu seinem Abo noch mehr Kohle reinstecken muss nein danke

es kommt eben drauf an wie das Game nun werden soll möchte der Betreiber es nun richtung f2p und Item shop treiben nur noch Kohle machen und den standart senken, oder eben die Leute zum Abo treiben und durch Fp2 die Leute nur den MUnd wässrig machen durch einen leichteren Einstieg ins Game


----------



## StrokeOfFate (21. Oktober 2010)

> es überhaupt nicht mehr möglich ist mitzuhalten


F2P ist nichts weiter als eine erweiterte Version der Probeversion, sonst nichts.
Wer vollständigen Inhalt möchte, der muss zahlen und das ist auch gut so.



> durch einen leichteren Einstieg ins Game


Was dies mit einem leichteren Einstieg zu tun haben soll, ist mir schleierhaft.
Die "Probeversion" kann doch so lange getestet werden, wie man möchte. Wer mehr will, muss bezahlen.


----------



## dhorwyn (22. Oktober 2010)

Mit leichteren Einstieg meint er wohl die EXP-Tränke, nur als Beispiel, ein paar andere Beschleuniger gibts ja schon noch. Was den Einstieg allerdings ja auch nicht leichter macht, man levelt nur schneller - warum man das will? Ich weiß es nicht, mir gehts jetzt schon zu schnell vorüber, gerade wenn man Einsame Lande UND Nordhöhen großteils sehen will (ohne graue Quests) hat man jetzt schon keine Chance mehr. 

Das F2P-Modell das Turbine an den Start bringt, ist durchaus eine flexible Bezahlungsmöglichkeit, wenn man wirklich überhaupt nicht oft spielt, ich hatte das schonmal durchgerechnet. Man muss ca. 7 Monate mit den Schatten von Angmar verbringen, damits billiger wird als ein Abo (wenn man sich wirklich alles freikauft), hat man schneller gelevelt, hat man mehr Geld ausgegeben, also die 7x13 Euro. 

Für Abonennten oder Ltaler die ihre 219 bzw. 110 Euro schon abbezahlt haben, ist der Shop halt ein nettes Gimmick, für seine 500 Punkte bekommt man sogut wie nix, sparen muss man schon. 1 blöder Hut (OHNE stats natürlich) hat schon 300 Punkte gekostet in der Beta, das ganze Outfit hatte aber 5 Teile oder so, hätte dann um die 1500-2000 Punkte gekostet, weil die Brust zt teurer war. Naja und wer für ein Zierwerk-Set 2000 Punkte hinlegt (der Wert eines Addons) dem wird es dann wohl auch wert sein. Mir nicht, ich spare meine Punkte ausschliesslich auf, um mir Content-Dinge, Lagerplatz, und ähnliches zu kaufen.


----------



## Elrigh (22. Oktober 2010)

Man muss immer bedenken, dass niemand gezwungen wird im F2P Shop einzukaufen.

Natürlich wird man nicht umhin kommen Questpacks zu erstehen oder die Erweiterungen. Aber solche Dinge wie XP-Tränke oder sonstigen Boost brauche ich persönlich überhaupt nicht. Mich nervt teilweise schon die XP-Woche, denn ich bin ein Spieler der das Spiel in vollen Zügen genießt, mir geht es nicht darum zum Endgame durch zu rushen, sondern die teils spannenden und amüsanten Geschichten hinter den Questen zu erleben. Darum bin ich bei HdRO gelandet und geblieben, meine Faszination für Tolkiens Welt zwingt mich fast dazu, langsam zu machen. In WOW, AOC, AION, WAR und den anderen MMORPGS die ich bisher gespielt habe, bin ich nur durch gerannt.
Bei HdRO spiele ich meinen 4ten Charakter nach oben und habe immer noch Spaß daran es langsam zu tun.

Wozu also XP-Tränke kaufen, wenn es doch mehr Spaß macht Questen zu erledigen, die noch nicht tief grau sind. Wozu groß Zierwerk kaufen, wenn die Auswahl von Zierwerk im Spiel schon recht groß und ansehnlich ist? So viel ist mir die Individualität meiner Chars dann doch nicht wert.

Klar werde auch ich Bankfächer oder Zierwerkschrank vergrößern, weils praktisch ist. Aber ich bin immer noch im festen Glauben, dass ich meine 500 monatlichen Punkte nicht für irgend was "verbraten" muss. Wozu auch? Das Spiel war bisher auch ohne irgendwelchen Kram aus dem Item-Shop sehr gut spielbar, nicht zu schwer und nicht zu leicht, wenn ich in Zukunft den Item-Shop nutzen würde, obwohl das Spiel nicht schwerer geworden ist, dann nur wegen meiner eigenen faulen Bequemlichkeit.
Wer dafür Bares Geld hinlegen will, kann das gerne tun. Ich habs erst mal nicht vor.


----------



## Thelesea (28. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand von euch schon rausgefunden wieviele TP die belagerung des düsterwalds kosten wird?wollte mir das dann gerne über die punkte holen


----------



## Gustav Gans (28. Oktober 2010)

so um die 2950 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Elrigh (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mit dem Kauf von Moria und Düsterwald warten, mittlerweile sind die News für den im November kommenden Patch draussen und da heißt es, dass diese Erweiterungen auch für F2P spielbar wären.

Ob dem wirklich so ist, dafür will ich mich nicht verbürgen. Es gibt da einen Interpretationsstreit ob nur die Bücher gemeint sind oder der gesamte Inhalt.

Die INoffizielle Übersetzung findet sich hier:
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/zukuenftige-inhaltserweiterungen-1160/425785-band-iii-buch-2-official-release-notes-11.html#post6674545


----------



## Norei (28. Oktober 2010)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Ich würde mit dem Kauf von Moria und Düsterwald warten, mittlerweile sind die News für den im November kommenden Patch draussen und da heißt es, dass diese Erweiterungen auch für F2P spielbar wären.
> 
> Ob dem wirklich so ist, dafür will ich mich nicht verbürgen. Es gibt da einen Interpretationsstreit ob nur die Bücher gemeint sind oder der gesamte Inhalt.
> 
> ...


Man wird Level 65 erreichen können und alle Gebiete werden zugänglich sein. Es wird aber nur die Buchquests geben, alle weiteren Quests sind wie üblich über Questpacks erhältlich. Auch RBW und Hüter werden dann vermutlich nur einzeln erworben werden können.


----------



## Cloudfire (28. Oktober 2010)

Thelesea schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch schon rausgefunden wieviele TP die belagerung des düsterwalds kosten wird?wollte mir das dann gerne über die punkte holen



Preis im US-Itemshop: 1995 Punkte

Ob sich das Warten in dem Fall lohnt denk ich nicht, ich habe die Ankündigung so verstanden dass die Gebiete und möglicherweise die epische Questreihe kostenlos werden, die Quests der Regionen aber weiterhin dazugekauft werden müssen (genau so wie es bisher in den Level 20-50 Gebieten der Fall ist).


----------



## Thelesea (28. Oktober 2010)

ich habe nen LTA und wollte mir dann den düsterwald von meinen freipunkten kaufen wenn es die dann gibt


----------



## Füchtella (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
#


Thelesea schrieb:


> ich habe nen LTA und wollte mir dann den düsterwald von meinen freipunkten kaufen wenn es die dann gibt



Wenn du ein LTA hast, brauchst du keine Regionen freikaufen. Du darfst einfach alles spielen.

mfg


----------



## Olfmo (28. Oktober 2010)

Düsterwald und Moria sind doch weiterhin durch die Erweiterungen beschränkt, bzw ab dem November-Patch zumindest die Quests, BdT und Scharmützel...


----------



## Churchak (28. Oktober 2010)

Gustav schrieb:


> so um die 2950 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



jup ist in etwa auch die zahl die ich im kopf habe. zumindest war das glaube die zahl die aufm testserver gestern im shop durchgestrichen stand (die hatten das wegen dem event auf 10 gesenkt).
Moria war im übrigen auch mit den Punkten im Katalog.


----------



## etmundi (29. Oktober 2010)

Thelesea schrieb:


> ich habe nen LTA und wollte mir dann den düsterwald von meinen freipunkten kaufen wenn es die dann gibt



Du kannst dir auch Punkte im Spiel "verdienen"


----------



## dhorwyn (29. Oktober 2010)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Hallo!
> #
> 
> 
> ...



aber doch keine "addons" die man gegen bares gekauft hat vor f2p oder? also zumindest nicht die quests und Instanzen - mobs grinden und buchbandqs machen sollte klar funktionieren..


----------



## Vetaro (29. Oktober 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> aber doch keine "addons" die man gegen bares gekauft hat vor f2p oder? also zumindest nicht die quests und Instanzen - mobs grinden und buchbandqs machen sollte klar funktionieren..



Das kommt darauf an, wie ernst sie es meinen.

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Leute sich sagten "Ey, lass mal das komplette Addon-Modell ditchen."

In dem fall würden sie Moria und Düsterwald praktisch zu Gebieten herabstufen (im fall von Moria halt einem _großen_ Gebiet). Das würde dann unter Umständen bedeuten, dass man als Abo-User immer zugriff auf alle content-bereiche hat, auch jene, die man sich bisher trotz Abo kaufen müsste.

Das klingt eigentlich nach einer cleveren idee, die Abos (für neukunden) weiter aufwerten würden.


----------

